# How/Where to Get Gigs in Toronto?



## theroan

Hey there, 

We're a new band who has finished a 5 song recording and we're looking to get some shows under our belt. Where and how can we get shows in the city?

Here's our myspace 
www.myspace.com/ideceiverband


----------



## Budda

You'll want to connect with other local bands who play similar styles to you, you'll want to give your EP out to EVERYBODY, and you'll want to talk to promoters in TO to book shows.

Do you guys have any friends in bands that already play out?


----------



## theroan

We do but none of them seem to be playing these days.


----------



## Budda

Then network and meet more bands


----------



## mrd34d

theroan said:


> Hey there,
> 
> We're a new band who has finished a 5 song recording and we're looking to get some shows under our belt. Where and how can we get shows in the city?
> 
> Here's our myspace
> www.myspace.com/ideceiverband



I'd say check into booking agencies. IMO, the only one that would matter is UO Booking Agency. Part of Underground Operations Music Company. 

http://www.undergroundoperations.com/website/about.php

Good luck! Love the music btw!


----------



## bass_snake

mrd34d said:


> I'd say check into booking agencies. IMO, the only one that would matter is UO Booking Agency. Part of Underground Operations Music Company.
> 
> http://www.undergroundoperations.com/website/about.php
> 
> Good luck! Love the music btw!


Cool, thanks for sharing that site dude.:rockon2:

Fred


----------

